# The Best DVD Ripping Software For Mac



## shade_slayer (Mar 16, 2006)

There a few out there, but which in your opinion is the best and most user-friendly?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

What kind of DVD's?


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

The answer you give will determine the response you receive. 

(This board does not support infringement of copyrights)


----------



## shade_slayer (Mar 16, 2006)

JohnWill said:


> What kind of DVD's?


What do you mean?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If you're looking to copy movie or game DVD's, this conversation is over. Please read the forum rules in that case. If you're looking to copy DVD's that are not copy protected, most any DVD burning application will do the trick just fine.


----------



## shade_slayer (Mar 16, 2006)

JohnWill said:


> If you're looking to copy DVD's that are not copy protected, most any DVD burning application will do the trick just fine.


Ah okay. Are you sure they are all user-friendly?


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

That depends completely upon the user in question.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Copying disks is normally a standard function in a burning application.


----------



## shade_slayer (Mar 16, 2006)

Okay, thanks.


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

If you are ripping DVDs that are not copy protected you'll find the software is as user friendly as the OS, since that's pretty much all you'll need (DVD and CD burning are built into the Mac OS [versions X or later]).

If you are ripping DVDs that _are_ copy protected I can't recommend any particular assistance, save that offered by the American Bar Association.


----------



## DoorGah (May 14, 2005)

Are you with the FBI?
Good Luck


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

DoorGah, I suggest you read the TSG Rules. We don't need this kind of post here, it adds nothing to the topic. :down:


----------

